# Trouble with new LCP



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

So I recently bought an LCP. I loaded the mag and attempted to cycle through the rounds by hand after cleaning and lubricating. However, the rounds wouldnt feed up the feed-ramp - they hit the ramp and jam. I sent the gun and mag back to Ruger with an explanation. They sent it back with a note that they had repaired the slide and barrel and test-fired 24 times without failure. So, I try again - load up the mag, insert, pull back to load and jam! Pull back again and it feeds. Pull back again, round ejected, next round jams. Pull again, the round feeds, but the slide doesnt return to battery 100%. Repeat through the whole mag. Reloaded and tried again and again - same experience. 

Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

What you do to the slide with your hand is not the same as what expanding gasses do to it. There's a difference in both force and timing.
Somehow get the first cartridge into the chamber, and then fire the thing. Shoot a magazine-full. I bet it works OK.

Time and use will slick-up the pistol's innards.
If you don't want to wait for that to happen, then polish the feed ramp, barrel hood, and chamber so that the first cartridge feeds easily.
(*Do not use a power tool for this job.* If you want instructions, PM me.)


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Dynamik1

I agree with Steve M1911A1

I've now shot quite a few rounds through both of my LCP's (wife's & mine).

It actually seems to shoot better the more I shoot them.

:smt1099


----------



## Dynamik1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Steve,

Thanks for the input - I got quite a bit of information over on the elsiepea (LCP) forum.
They are basically saying the exact same thing.

Think I'll give it a shot and possible try some heavier recoil springs from Wolff.

I'll let you know.

-Scott


----------

